# Electric Car's Halo Tarnished By Coal



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Why does this stupid argument keep popping up? 
Its almost like," Look they pollute too." Crying whiny little babies.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

Even powered by electricity from coal ev's are still cleaner than ice's when you figure the pollution put out in the process of digging up the oil, refining it to gasoline ,and hauling it to the pump that uses some of that coal generated electricity to get it into the vehicle. Some people are to stupid to think that far, others don't care ,and then there are those that make money writing articles that stir things up to sell more articles that make more money and so on. Don’t let them upset you. Just drive your electric have fun.


----------



## pbyrns (Mar 6, 2009)

News Bot said:


> Texas gets about 37 percent of its electricity from coal-fired power plants.
> 
> More...


 Coal is just another poor choice of the past that needs to be changed moving forward. Renewable energy options exist today and have existed for a long time that can offset or replace coal altogether. Transformation to renewable power coupled with ev's is not "the solution" but an incremental step in the right direction. People need to stop buying into the idea that one type of transporation has to be the answer for all transportation needs.
More importantly, we need to make significant changes "up stream" where the power we need now and in the future will come from. The system needs to change, not just one link in the chain.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

All I can say is go Nuclear!


----------



## pbyrns (Mar 6, 2009)

Jason Lattimer said:


> All I can say is go Nuclear!


I hope you are kidding when you say "go Nuclear".


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh come on. Don't you think that nuclear is safe(Three Mile Island). It has been shown to be non toxic to the environment too(Chernobyl). And it is totally green(minus the half life of a few hundred thousand years). I don't see how you wouldn't want to go nuclear.


----------



## pbyrns (Mar 6, 2009)

Jason Lattimer said:


> Oh come on. Don't you think that nuclear is safe(Three Mile Island). It has been shown to be non toxic to the environment too(Chernobyl). And it is totally green(minus the half life of a few hundred thousand years). I don't see how you wouldn't want to go nuclear.


When you put it that way...count me in.
We should just scrap this EV option and go AV (atomic vehicle).


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

Not only would nuclear solve the energy problem how about the jobs it would create. There are a lot of Homer Simpson types out there that need work. And then there are the openings that toxic waste clean up would make. But we would have clear blue skies. No birds just sky. After a few years we wouldn’t even need power plants. All you would have to do to make toast in the morning would be to stick the plug in ear.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Maybe we could talk Ford into actually building there concept vehicle the Ford Nucleon.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

There are concepts being put out that involve using nuclear waste and "solar panel like" shielding to produce electricity.

You might find yourselfs wanting your own 2kw refridgerator sized nuclear waste electric generating box.

Effectively if you can find something usefull the waste can do and use it up that issue at least goes away.

With proper planning I still believe "traditional" nuclear is one of the better options besides the more obvious one, conservation. but alas no one wants to conserve. A voluntary reduction in population would also reduce our energy use more rapidly than any other method as well but also not bloody likely, much like hoping coal goes away in the next 10 years.

Heck Even coal wouldn't be too bad if its exhaust were run though micro-organisms and algae to clean it up into renewables.

Ah well.
Ryan


----------

